# FasTrak Transponder



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Wondering how many LA drivers have the FasTrak transponder for driving in the carpool lanes on I-10 , I-105, and I-110. I may get one since I'm tired of explaining to riders that I'll get a ticket without it, but I'm not often on those freeways.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I don't have a FasTrack and got popped from the 10 to the 110 with a UberX fare from LAX to downtown ( last year when we could P/U from the airport ). I didn't even know I was doing anything wrong at the time, until I got a mailed ticket with a freeway overhead camera pic of the car. Fine was laughable though, 60 cents.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I just went and got the transponder at AAA. It's $40, but you get $8 off as a AAA member. It comes with $40 in credits for tolls, which are only charged if you're solo. Doubt I'll use the credits unless I'm in a hurry to get home. It took a couple of minutes to activate it online. 

I do a lot of Pasadena to LAX, so it makes sense.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

It's a must get for drivers doing rides from downtown to LAX. Got one too...


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I refuse to get a transponder so that I can use roads that were built decades ago. It's not my fault that the city of LA is so grossly mismanaged that they look for any way they can to squeeze a few extra bucks out of the people who live and work here to pay for the city workers' bloated benefits and pensions.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

It's totally a way to screw over residents that already paid for those roads. Now they're going to charge $1 a month for "account maintenance" because the county is under contract to pay FasTrak $3 a month for every transponder out there, and 50,000 people have them who have never even used them even once. The county should just admit they were wrong, make them carpool lanes again, and do away with FasTrak.

As an Uber driver that uses those freeways, I feel that it's more impressive to riders to have the stupid thing. I've done two LAX runs with it since last Thursday, and both times I told the rider that I bought it just for doing Uber. Kinda makes them feel a little more special I guess.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

First call this morning came as I was leaving the parking lot of my daughters daycare at 7:15. Drove down to Temple City to pick up a guy going to Downtown LA. 

The I-10 FasTrak lanes are only free for cars with three or more passengers before 9. I told the guy we could take them if he paid the toll which was $5. He got snappy and felt it should be included. Naturally we got caught in traffic while the express lanes were moving. The reduced cost of the Uber fare from saving time would have offset the toll by a dollar or two at least. 

I'm offering it as a service. Very few Uber drivers even have the transponder. I certainly don't make enough on these trips to cover tolls for riders.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just ordered one online, how will they verify 1,2 or 3 people?


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

They take pictures of the inside of your car as you drive through the lanes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I just ordered one online, how will they verify 1,2 or 3 people?


Just keep a couple of those blowup full-size sex dolls on board when you need to have a couple more heads appear in those photos.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just read thru the booklet that arrived with my transponder regarding head count....

"dedicated CHP (California Highway Patrol) will provide visual verification"

I should have gone with 5% tint instead of 35% in the back!


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea gotta get gangster in the back. I got pulled over with a passenger and the police officer didnt even know I had a passenger back there.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I just ordered one online, how will they verify 1,2 or 3 people?


It's up to you to move the switch to the correct number before you enter the lane.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Reviving this thread?

I don't have a FasTrak transponder. I rarely, if ever, go on freeways with FasTrak. Maybe once in 3-4 months. When I DID have a pax that just so happens to take me on the I-110 and they ask why I don't have a transponder, I told them Uber revoked my transponder for lack of use. Of course I got a 1* rating from the pax. Not worth my trouble paying for something I will rarely use.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Having the transponder from dtla to lax is heaven. It's like having your own private road... I have not used it much other than that route.

for less than $1.00 per month the cost is not a factor.


----------

